# Passwortabfrage mit Variablen



## MaxtheonE (9. Mai 2004)

Servus,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. ich versuche mich gerade an einem "Personalerfassungsprogramm" und möchte (nur für den adminbereich) ein Dynamisches (Veränderbares) Passwort einfügen! hier mein rumgestöpsle:

Private Sub cmdOK_Click()
Dim Password As String
txtpass1.Text = Password
txtpass2.Text = txtpass1
If txtpass1.Text = txtpass2.Text Then
frmdienstdat.Show
Unload Me
Else
MsgBox "Ungültiges Kennwort, bitte noch einmal!", , "Login"
        txtpass1.SetFocus
        SendKeys "{Home}+{End}"
    End If


End Sub

und wie kann ich das Passwort abspeichern und was hab ich hier vergessen/falsch gemacht

und bitte bedenkt dass ich ein absoluter Newbie in sachen VSBprogrammieren bin.

danke

mfg

maxtheone


----------



## Bambusbieger (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo
Da du in Zeile 4 "txtpass2.Text = txtpass1" geschreiben hast ist die .Text Eigenschaft von beiden Textboxen gleich. Deshalb wird die Bedingung "If txtpass1.Text = txtpass2.Text" immer erfüllt

Beim Abspeichern gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten wie z.B. Als Datei oder in der Registrierung.


----------



## MaxtheonE (10. Mai 2004)

naja, eigentlich wollte ich damit bezwecken dass ich das Passwort wiederholen muss das es übereinstimmt. 

das hier ist dann das login feld: in der zweiten zeile das "= Password" soll die variable sein aber das funktioniert nicht wie muss die denn aussehen

Private Sub cmdOK_Click()
    If txtPassword = Password Then
        LoginSucceeded = True
        Me.Hide
        frmdienstdat.Show
    Else
        MsgBox "Ungültiges Kennwort. Bitte versuchen Sie es noch einmal!", , "Anmeldung"
        txtPassword.SetFocus
        SendKeys "{Home}+{End}"
    End If
End Sub

und wie speichere ich das in der Registrierung

danke für die hilfe


----------



## Bambusbieger (10. Mai 2004)

Die einfachsten Funktionen fürs schreiben in die registrierung sind Savesetting und Getsetting


----------



## MaxtheonE (18. Mai 2004)

savesetting und getsetting... wie würde da der code direkt aussehen

Private Sub cmdOK_Click()
Dim Password As String
txtpass1.Text = Password
If txtpass1.Text = txtpass2.Text Then
frmdienstdat.Show
Unload Me
Else
MsgBox "Ungültiges Kennwort, bitte noch einmal!", , "Login"
txtpass1.SetFocus
SendKeys "{Home}+{End}"
End If

Wie sieht der Code dann endgültig aus Wo muss ich da die zeile mit savesetting eingeben?

thx

mfg

maxtheone


----------

